# bangladeshi national wants to immigrate to canada



## drighanchu (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi,

I am a bangladeshi national planning to immigrate to canada. The fact is that I am currently staying in the US for the last 3 years.

My question is where should I submit my application? to Singapre (south east asia center) or to New York (North america center)?

Moreover, which office requires less time to process the application? Singapore or New York?

please enlighten me more.

best


----------



## drighanchu (Sep 11, 2013)

a bump ??


----------



## blackscholes (Jan 19, 2014)

if you are a legal resident in the US you should submit it there. It will be easier for you


----------



## ifixmurad (Dec 22, 2013)

if you are still bangladeshi citizen then you have to go to singapore visa office


----------

